# شرح فيديو باللغة العربية لبرنامج أرت كام artcam 2010



## ibrahim al esawy (16 أبريل 2014)

*اتمنى من الجميع والمهتمين بهذا المجال مساعدتنا فى الحصول على شرح باللغة العربية على برنامج **الأرت كام 2010** بداية من المستوى الأول الى الأخير
واشكر كل من يساعدنا فى هذا المجال 
واتمنى من لدية رابط او شرح يقدمة لنا وجزاكم عنا خير الجزاء*:11:


----------



## alriadi (16 أبريل 2014)

نتمنى الافادة من الاخوة


----------



## mohamedpipo (17 أبريل 2014)

انا كمان محتاجه جدا جدا بالله عليكم


----------



## nero hassan (25 أبريل 2014)

فى انتظار حد يفدنا


----------

